# Rabbit treats



## mms81 (Jan 6, 2009)

I give my rabbit Annie Alfalfa sticks and she also likes the wild berry seeded treats but what other healthy treats can rabbits be given?

I have heard people talking about their rabbits' favourite biscuits and giving Weetabix in other posts???


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

mms81 said:


> I give my rabbit Annie Alfalfa sticks and she also likes the wild berry seeded treats but what other healthy treats can rabbits be given?
> 
> I have heard people talking about their rabbits' favourite biscuits and giving Weetabix in other posts???


i would only suggest giving the wildberry seeded treats to buns as a rare treat, i bought come today for mine, first time in a couple of months. Theres lots of other things that they have get there teeth into though.

Weetabix, fruits and veggies theres lots of info in http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/39071-rabbit-foods-whats-safe-whats-dangerous.html about what is suitable and not.

I also give mine bonio's Dog Biscuits, ryvitas, stale/Toasted bread.

Hope this helps


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I only feed my two rabbits herbs, like dandelion and plantain as treats. I wouldn't give rabbits treats that have any honey or high sugar content, like some shop bought treats. I also wouldn't give them any dog treats as they usually have meat content in them, which rabbits can't digest.


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Lollie1515 said:


> I also give mine bonio's Dog Biscuits, ryvitas, stale/Toasted bread.


Sorry should of mentioned the puppy bonio's - no meat in those

From the bonio website 
Composition:
Cereals (4.1% whole wheat), Oils and fats, Minerals, Milk and milk derivatives (7.7% milk)


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I think it was me that mentioned biscuits! 

I only give them rabbit biscuits from the pet shop. They go absolutely crazy for 'treat-ums' from pets at home or I buy boxes of 'carrot crunchers'

Odour Care Treat-Ums by Mark and Chappell | Pets at Home

They like these too from pets at home Woodlands Carrot Patch Crunchies Treats 200gm | Pets at Home


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

mms81 said:


> I give my rabbit Annie Alfalfa sticks and she also likes the wild berry seeded treats but what other healthy treats can rabbits be given?
> 
> I have heard people talking about their rabbits' favourite biscuits and giving Weetabix in other posts???


As treats go the ones you mention aren't the worst but they are far from being healthy. Look at the ingredient list for a start, if you give the same alfalfa sticks as I have then there is virtually no alfalfa in them.

Weetabix are healthier than any treats you can buy specifically for rabbits. Afterall they are just wheat. Plain boring shredded wheat without any of the added flavourings are good treats too. Fruit is good for treats.

A treat I like to make for mine is to cut a wholemeal slice of bread into small soldiers and spread a tiny bit of jam or a few drops of fruit juice over it then put in the oven on the lowest setting for a few hours till they're rock hard. Its good for teeth and a tasty treat. Remember not to have the heat too high as it will just burn the bread, thats why it needs to be done so slowly to dry it rather than toast it.

I give mine a tablespoon of veggie or fruit baby food as a treat too. Make sure it has no milk or meat ingredients (basically it has to be suitable for vegan so nothing that comes from an animal).

In the summer fruit flavoured ice cubes are a good treat as well, water down some pure fruit juice or make your own.

In winter they love a bit of warm porridge (made with water not milk) to warm them up.

Be careful as all these suggestions are just treats and not meant to be given in huge amounts daily.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Lollie1515 said:


> Sorry should of mentioned the puppy bonio's - no meat in those
> 
> From the bonio website
> Composition:
> Cereals (4.1% whole wheat), Oils and fats, Minerals, Milk and milk derivatives (7.7% milk)


I have to mention Lollie, the bonio's have milk in and bunnies shouldn't have milk. In fact they shouldn't eat anything that comes from another animal so no gluten, no milk, no meat.


----------

